# Home Depot-Milorganite



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

I went to the Depot yesterday to purchase some Milorganite but there was none to be found.
Instead there was a display that said something like "Looking for Milorganite? Try this instead!" and the product was called Ecoscraps. I bought some but haven't put it down yet. Any idea why they seem to have stopped carrying it? Has anybody tried Ecoscraps yet?

Dan


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Milorganite - Not enough *supply* to meet *demand* probably.

Never tried Ecoscraps. The website says it's recycled composted food waste. I can't read the back label from the website to see what other ingredients are added to it; the intro video says they _"add a dash of pixie stuff"_. Good intentions to recycle waste but I'll pass on the fairy additive.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

If you have a Ewing Irrigation nearby or another supplier, give GreenTRX a shot. Moved to it this year and it has more nitrogen without over applying Phosphorous. Still a lot of slow-release nitrogen so I haven't had any burn.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

People always say that Home Depot doesn't have Milo, but I am guessing that must be a regional thing. I've never had any issues getting in where I live.

I was at my local HD just yesterday and saw a pallet full.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

turfnsurf said:


> I've never had any issues getting in where I live.


Yeah, because you're close to the source. You could just skip the middle man and have your family poop in your yard for free. :lol:

In the midwest near my in-laws it's $10/bag or less. Here it's $15-18 when they have it.

This is the Ecoscraps label. 4-2-0 with 3.7% slow release, 2% iron and a trace of Mo. 









The 45-lb bag of this is $15 whereas a 32-lb bag of Milo 6-4-0 was $16. I think the math works out about the same $ per pound of N but with the Ecoscraps you're applying a lower ratio of P, which is the main reason I decided to try a bag of Ecoscraps. Just threw it down at 0.25 lbs N/M. Smells kind of like a rich herbal tea.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I feel so stupid. I had no idea that Miloorganite was made _right here where I am_!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank you @ScottW for my lesson of the day!


----------

